# abdominal massage?



## Gen888 (Aug 27, 2013)

Last night I started massaging my abdomen... And it has some effect.. not necessarily amazing, but it really does "something"... if only some relief..

Today while my daughter is in school I plan to explore that and try some stretching exercises and yoga FOR the colon specifically.

Massaging sometimes hurts me a little if I am pressing at the wrong place, it feels like I am pressing on a pocket of air, and like knifes are around that pocket, so if I pres on it, .. ouch, but then I hear a noise and it's a bit better...

Anybody had any relief with abdominal "massage" or yoga, or anything like that? Relief from pain I mean...


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

I get some terrible gas pains or my intestines will feel very tired after multiple BMs. Rubbing my stomach does help. My boyfriend will often do it for me while I lay on his couch, and it breaks gas up or just in general, makes me feel better, i wonder if partly from just the comfort it gives me. But i definitely think it can be of great help.


----------



## Gen888 (Aug 27, 2013)

Do you do soft massage? I am trying something a little deeper... to break gas as you would say.... and I am hoping it also brings some relief in otehr areas.. Like muscle spasms, ligaments... I am starting to think that the pain has many causes, but gas is a major one... UGH

Your so lucky your bf would do that for you! Enjoy!


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

i do soft only after a bad flare up, deeper for gas. you can definitely feel it break up and move. and then im able to pass it easier.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, i have found both colon and abdominal massage help bring pain relief. for me it often helps relieve trapped gas--i especially massage those areas that hurt and/or feel like they have trapped gas or a spasm. and i massage along the whole length of the colon too, moving from ascending to descending. some people even have said they'll get a bm from colon massage--unfortunately not my experience but it can help. the PT i had for my pfd problems also recommended colon massage and used to preform it on me. felt great when she did it!

also--frequently i take a microwaveable heating pad (don't make it too hot!--don't want to burn yourself) and lay that on my tummy and massage myself through that. the heat is soothing and helps release spasms and gas.

because i am now concerned with abdominal scar tissue (due to a recent emergency surgery due to a cecal volvulus) i have started getting abdominal massage from a massage therapist. she really gives me a good workout--one hour of deep ab massage and i've explained to her all my problems with gas, pain and constipation so she works along the colon as well. it really does help relax my abdomen and relieve the pain and break up the gas--feels terrific. plus the massage setting itself is so relaxing. i only wish i could afford to go more often--i'd go two or three times a week if i could--lol!


----------



## Gen888 (Aug 27, 2013)

Sounds amazing, I wish I knew where to get that here! I have this massaging tool that I use for my back, it looks like E.T. and is pretty porwerfull, I might try that tonight.. SOmetimes though, some places are so sore that I am afraid to massage them, yet, up until now, as sore as they are, they do sort of explode like a poket of liquid when I press on them...

The gas is also way up in my stomach.. I wonder if it is related..


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

about the massage--i just go to the local fitness center where they have massage therapists certified through the national certification board for therapeutic massage and bodywork. i see you're in canada--you could maybe do an internet search for massage therapists in your area or check with the local gyms or fitness centers. or maybe your doc can advise you..

i have very goofy looking battery operated massager--it looks like a sort of ball with four legs on it--too funny--lol. i tried using that but it's too strong--and too pointy--hurt too much. my PT told me to use my fingers and/or palms of my hands for self massage but not to press hard with the very tips of my fingers--instead, press with the top part of the fingers (where the fingerprint is) in a gentle but firm massaging way. a bit hard to explain...i just kind of play it by ear when i do it myself--whatever works, whatever it takes..it does feel better when someone else does it though. that way i can just relax and leave it to them.


----------



## Gen888 (Aug 27, 2013)

I am really starting to want to look into it! I will try massaging the way you said, but I do feel often that I need deeper massage to get satisfaction... I mean, the softer massage helps temporarily, but the deeper one seems to get things moving ... I just love to feel the little baloons in my belly pop and her that sound like a gurgling sound I guess.. I usually means "some" relief...

When I was younger, I could make such strong noise with these balloons that you could hear me all through the house!!! (almost no exaggeration!)

Is a PT a physiotherapist? If so, do you see him for the abdominal pain? If so, has it helped???


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, the PT was my physical therapist.

in addition to slow transit constipation i also have pelvic floor dysfunction. my gastro and my colo rectal surgeon both wanted me to try the biofeedback/physical therapy program to help with the pfd--to help train my pelvic floor muscles to relax properly to allow stool to pass easier. so after finally (!) getting insurance approval for this i had about seven weeks of the bio/pt. the physical therapist who helped me with all this also recommended colon massage to hopefully help stimulate the colon into having a bm. it never helped with the bm part but often helps move gas along.

the biofeedback/physical therapy did i think help me a little bit with the pfd by training me to relax my anal muscles more. it does not help with slow colonic transit though. but at least i can get stool out a little easier now.

another thing she recommended was using a footstool to put my feet on while sitting on the toilet. elevating the feet helps straighten out the anorectal angle and allows for a more complete evacuation. i'd already been doing this for several years--i use a shoebox--works better for me than a footstool--and yes it does help.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

ps--that's interesting about the gas balloons in your belly make such a popping sound.

i get a lot of loud gurgling in my belly---so loud it makes my cats look at me funny..


----------

